# SWF B-T601C help



## THICK | THIN (Apr 8, 2010)

Hey everyone,
I just bought a used SWF Embroidery machine and I cant seem to get it to work. Thread keeps getting tangled in the bobbin case. 

Also, does anyone have a manual for this in english.

Thx.

Here's a pic. The pic was taken on my phone and its rotated 90 degrees counter clockwise. So up is actually left.


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

its a bird nest
is black part witch kip the rotary hook basket.
between this part (his tip)and rotary hook basket must be around 0.5-0.80mm to pass the thread.
move a little back black part(for tajima the name of black part is-rotary hook support) 
you can have bird nest also because bad thread tension 
and bad rotary hook timing 
for more about swf:
Embroidery Machine and Garment Printer training, repair and support
www.swfdtg.com


----------



## AlisonB (Sep 26, 2010)

OK - I have no idea if my private message went through, but if you send your e-mail address I will try to get the manual scanned.


----------



## catago (Sep 2, 2010)

I have a SWF and I call they will walk you through almost anything....


----------

